# Keep my word/promise



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I would like to know the best way to say "To keep one's word/promise".

I've seen that one option is* dodržet slib*, but I would like to know if there is something as _dodržet_* slovo*, for example could I translate the following phrase "I don't like doing it, but I must keep my promise/word" as "_Dělám to nerad, ale musím dodržet (můj) slib/slovo_" ?

Nazdar.:


----------



## jazyk

dodržet slovo 



> _Dělám to nerad, ale musím dodržet (můj) slib/slovo_"


Svůj slib/svoje slovo.


----------



## winpoj

Yes. "Splnit" would also work instead of "dodržet".


----------



## werrr

“Dodržet” works with pretty anything (Well, it should be obligation of a sort. ):

dodržet _+ accusative_

dodržet slovo
dodržet (pří)slib
dodržet závazek
dodržet smlouvu
dodržet termín
dodržet lhůtu
dodržet zákon
dodržet podmínky
dodržet předpoklad
dodržet trasu

dodržet _+ subordinate clause_

dodržím (to), co jsem slíbil

There is also a more bookish alternative “dostát”:

dostát _+ dative_

dostát slovu
dostát slibu
…

The verb “splnit” (naplnit, vyplnit and alikes) corresponds rather to English “fulfil”. “Splnit slib” is fine for me, but “splnit slovo” is a little strange. A lot of people use it, but I would always opt for “dodržet slovo” or “dostát slovu”. On the other hand, I’m fine with “naplnit slova”.
In fact, even the verb “dostát” has a little different meaning. I see it as follows:

dodržet = to keep, to observe
dostát = to meet, to satisfy
splnit, vyplnit, naplnit = fulfil


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Thank you very much you all for the corrections and suggestions. 

I give my word that one day I'll be able to speak (at least) decent Czech 

Nashled.:


----------

